# injection snoreplasty



## kcadieux (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi,

Does anyone know the code for an injection snoreplasty? I've looked everywhere, but I can't figure out what code to use. Any help would be most appreciated.

Thanks,

Karen


----------



## eroland (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi Karen, 
There is no code for the injection snoreplasty procedure. We have done a few
in our ENT practice, and this is considered a self-pay procedure. This procedure is primarily a cosmetic procedure done for snoring and is considered investigational by most insurance carriers. I suppose you could try the unlisted procedure code 42299, but you would still need to submit documentation, and once reviewed would be denied by the insurance carriers. As long as the patient is informed ahead of time, I would stick to having this be a self -pay procedure in your office. I hope this helps.

Eileen Roland, CPC
Northcoast ENT
Cleveland, OH


----------

